# Axolotl filter?



## Footie

Hey Everyone!!

I am setting up a RUB for an axolotl, and was wondering what filters people use? I know you don't have to have one, and if you do it needs to be a very low power one, but which one? Can anyone give me some suggestions please?

Cheers
Wendy


----------



## spinnin_tom

i thought you did always need a filter :/
what size rub is it because it really depends.
the fluval u series of filters are rather good.
the tetra and fluval externals are good and so are the little tetra carbon filters


----------



## Footie

In my research, I have learnt (haha) that you don't need a filter but regular cleaning would be required?!?!

Anyone got any advice please x


----------



## spinnin_tom

if you want to be doing a 40 percent water change every other day and replcaing it with distilled water... go for it 

it is best to have a filter as it also creates a flow of water, if you have the iutput above the water line, you get a better amount of oxygen in the enclosure too.

for the price of a filter.. maybe £30 at the most for a filter for a 50 litre aquarium, you may as well.


----------



## jme2049

I'm considering some for an empty 4ft tank I have.
Have you seen this site?
Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander
It's very informative.
:2thumb:


----------



## Footie

I don't fancy cleaning that often, I think it would put the axie under stress.

I was looking at the under substrate filters, as I have never kept amphibs before I don't know which is best to use.

I plan to live plant the enclosure.


----------



## Stephen Nelson

An undergravel (well sand) filter with a small pump that sits outside the rub to power is best. Other types of filter create too much of a flow. I personally use both but I face my submersible into the corner and stuff plants in front of it. Its the undergravel that is most necessary though really as it helps to prevent a build up of gases in the substrate. Using both together though deffinately reduces the need for cleaning.


----------



## miss_ferret

trust me you need a filter, i tried mine without one for a while but hes so messy i cracked after a few weeks :lol2: the fluval filters (pick the right model for the amount of water you have) are good, i use one. best way i found to do it is to get one with a spray bar but point the spray bar at the side of the tank (as opposed to the main are of the tank), this really cuts down on water movement so the axie is happy, but there powerfull enough to keep the tank clean so i am happy.

another tip is to feed live food as much as possible until you get an idea how much your axie will eat in one sitting, nothing mucks up the water like uneaten frozen food or pellets : victory:


----------



## Footie

Thanks Stephen!

How do you de-chlorine the water, there is so much conflicting advice on the web! Do you use a chemical treatment, boil and cool it or just leave it to rest for a few days?


----------



## Footie

Thanks Miss Ferret!

I was going to live feed anyway, as I think it is better and for my benefit to she he/she moving round and 'hunting'!


----------



## spinnin_tom

i think the tropical fish tap safe will be fine.
you could get something that removes the chloramine.. it's not the chlorine because that would evaporate in no time, the cholamine takes longer..
just leave the water sitting for a day


----------



## Ron Magpie

Footie said:


> Thanks Stephen!
> 
> How do you de-chlorine the water, there is so much conflicting advice on the web! Do you use a chemical treatment, boil and cool it or just leave it to rest for a few days?


 Leaving it to rest will get rid of chlorine, but not choromines, if your water supplier uses those (you can phone them up to check). All aquatic shops sell easy-to-use dechorinating treatments, which will remove both and don't cost the Earth.


----------



## GemzD26

Hi

For the filter question i would ure a normal sponge cartridge filter and sit it just below the surface of the water this disturbs the top and does not unset the axolotl roaming about on the bottom.

I have a fluval 4 in my largest tank and it has a directional nozzle and power notch to pump the water faster or slower.

If u were to do without a filter ( i would not advise as they can be messy buggers) 10 % daily water chages with declorinated water.

You can buy declorinator from fish / pet shops cost about a £5 and if u only have one tank it last for ages.

Im sure u know that gravel is a no no for axolotls as it can be impacted in its gut, Bare tank or play sand, I buy my sand from Argos.

Its about £4 and all u have to do it stick it in a old pillow case and rinse it through about a dozen times till the water runs clear.

2 foot is minimum for one axolotl and additional foot for every extra axolotl u add.

But the more room the better.

Best food to feed Axolotls is earthworms, Its always best to oak them in warm water for ten mins, this allows them to release there defense toxins which makes the axolotl not spit the worm out once fed.

Other things i give them is bloodworms, prawns, pellets and on ocassion. :2thumb:


----------

